# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Il Giallo

## Siиdяed

Just some frame-work notes for an irc game. Will eventually sort out a tidier way for people to keep notes for players to see. But for now. Eh.

A 30s pulp style game. Possibly my apology for the lack of activity on my part recently in _The Quiet Conspiracy_ (due to move into getting irc games happening). And possibly just yet further immature crayon-scrawled love-letters to Wodehouse, Waugh, Fitzgerald, O'Hara, and co.

The players are all members of a transatlantic club of affluent and bored young folk in need of a new affectation. Together they are the Society of Crime-Busters, a debonair, care-free set whose antics against mad scientists, wild savages, archaic horrors and villainous vagabonds are the high-light of the society pages and the bane of both older generations and the envious poor.


*Character Roles*




*The Detective*_Usually a bored play-boy of the American or English sets with an aptitude for problem-solving. Usually well-versed in the Classics, often along with various other remnants of esoteric knowledge that frequently comes in handy solving various clues and riddles along the way._
HEALTH: 30
DEX: 1
PER: 3
INT: 5
STR: 1
WILL: 3
*Skills:* _(Choose one)_ Extraordinary Mind (even by the usual standards of a detective, the range of subjects known is staggering - may be used to enhance checks when investigating anything) ; Student of Body and Mind (has trained his body in martial combat as well as his brain, giving him +2 to STR on starting) ; Master of Disguise (improves chances of disguising self with even bare materials significantly)
*Inventory:* _(Choose two)_ Walking Cane (+1 to melee combat) ; Zippo Lighter (more reliable than regular matches) ; Skeleton Key (opens any regular lock) ; Motorcycle (nippier than a car)



*Mystic*_Be they paranormal investigator, researcher, wastrel with inexpicable powers or else just plain mad dreamer, such people exist with relationships intimate to the worlds beyond, below and above. Unsettling people socially for the most part, those with the right social breeding may find themselves within the company of the more extroverted sets._
HEALTH: 25
DEX: 1
PER: 3
INT: 3
STR: 1
WILL: 2
*Skills:* See here.
*Inventory:* _(Choose one)_ Occult Manuscript (ancient secrets) ; Research Notes (scientific approach) ; Confused Dream-Scrawlings (your own fevered drawings from the night-terrors that plague you)



*Secret Agent*_Men working for the government's latest spy organisations, living fast and expensive as field operatives. The secrecy element of their trade may go amiss, as they spread their name as a warning and boast to every exotic girl, card-sharp and mad-cap villain they come across._
HEALTH: 30
DEX: 2
PER: 3
INT: 1
STR: 3
WILL: 3
*Skills:* _(Choose one)_ Poison Know-How (having faced countless toxins in countless attempts on your person, you have a taste for most poisons and are well-suited to detecting and treating such things) ; Not Just a Thug (unusually, you are a thinking man's spy, and occasionally ponder higher matters, giving you +2 to INT on starting) ; Fast Draw (you gain +2 DEX when playing the first round of combat if you're using a gun)
*Inventory:* _(Choose two)_ Zippo Lighter (more reliable than regular matches) ; Custom-Made Car (faster than most, and comes with rear smoke-release for sneaky escapes) ; Explosive Watch (your wrist-watch may be converted into a timed explosive of small but useful size) ; Revolver (6/12)



*Future Rocketeer*_A man from Mars, the distant future, the long-ago past, or perhaps a secret rocket-man from some shady government program here on Earth. Whatever his story, this man seems out of place in the current decade of the 30s, but nonetheless finds fellowship among the wealthy layabouts and their crime-busting hobbies._
HEALTH: 30
DEX: 1
PER: 1
INT: 2
STR: 2
WILL: 1
*Skills:* _(Choose one)_ Future Knowledge (as this character is from the future, they have some knowledge of the events of Earth in the 30s, and can try rolling to see if they can offer information on certain major occurences) ; Mechanically Minded (all-round technical type, giving +2 to INT checks when doing anything involving machinery) ; Martian Hero (you have lived your early years on savage Mars, battling among the green-skinned monstrous warrior races that dwell upon it, grants access to Martian Sword, and gives you +2 STR to start but -1 INT to start also)
*Inventory:* _(Choose two)_ Ray Gun (3/20) (a blast of quasi-rays can render foes unconscious) ; Space-Suit (useful for protection against all kinds of things) ; Hover Platform (doesn't hover very high, doesn't move very fast, but it's all terrain and folds away into a briefcase) ; Robot Companion (irritating sometimes, but has a complete memory of instantly memorable catch-phrases) ; Martian Sword (a heavy and over-sized blade in Martian iron, must have 'Martian Hero' skill, giving +3 to melee damage)



*The Cape*_A pulp vigilante, perhaps caped or trench-coated, who indulges in fisticuffs with wrong-doers on a nightly basis. Your identity as an affluent child of the 30s may not be connected to your masked doings, but you can still rub shoulders with the members of the Society of Crime-Busters with ease._
HEALTH: 30
DEX: 3
PER: 2
INT: 2
STR: 2
WILL: 3
*Skills:* _(Choose one)_ Improvised Weaponry (you can construct weapons out of everyday items quickly and instinctively, or use unorthodox weapons without suffering too much from being unfamiliar with their use) ; Shadowed Street Stalker (ability to pursue people in urban environments unseen improved) ; Roof-Top Traveller (can scale walls, climbing more easily, and are able to jump from roof to roof)
*Inventory:* _(Choose two)_ Brass-Knuckles (+2 to unarmed combat damage) ; Grapple-Hook (a hook on a rope) ; Machine Pistol (8/10) ; Smoke Bomb (3)

----------


## A_Citrus

The Detective

_Usually a bored play-boy of the American or English sets with an aptitude for problem-solving. Usually well-versed in the Classics, often along with various other remnants of esoteric knowledge that frequently comes in handy solving various clues and riddles along the way._

HEALTH: 30
DEX: 1
PER: 3
INT: 5
STR: 1
WILL: 3

Skills: Extraordinary Mind
Inventory: Zippo Lighter, Skeleton Key

Bio



The name's Schubert. Kolman Jakob Schubert. I'm known to my colleagues and to the bad guys I catch as Detective Schubert. But my friends call me Kol. I moved to America when I was 3 years old, and I've been living here for the past 19 years. That makes me 22. I became a detective a few years ago, when my brother was kidnapped. I also learned that my parents went missing when I was young. I live in hope that one day they and my brother will return. But until then, I have made it my mission to catch bad guys and learn all that there is to know in the world.

I was born in Freiburg, Germany. When I was 3 years old, I moved to America with my parents, Adolf Schuberg and Beate Schuberg. Shortly after, they went missing. I was told by the police that they had been murdered, and I went into the care of foster parents, Anthony Williams and Margaret Williams. When I was older, a few years ago in fact, I learned that I had a brother, and also that he had just gone missing. I did some digging and found out that my parents were still missing. That was when I decided to become a detective; I couldn't just sit around for the rest of my life, doing something or nothing that didn't involve finding my parents and my brother. I also saw connections in things. Logical connections which, when investigated more thoroughly, panned out to something more elaborate. And I could see such a connection between my parents' disappearance and my brother's disappearance. My life goal is to get to the bottom of their disappearances, and to do my best to bring them back safely.

----------


## Erii

*Mystic*

_Be they paranormal investigator, researcher, wastrel with inexpicable powers or else just plain mad dreamer, such people exist with relationships intimate to the worlds beyond, below and above. Unsettling people socially for the most part, those with the right social breeding may find themselves within the company of the more extroverted sets._

Stats

HEALTH: 25
DEX: 1
PER: 3
INT: 3
STR: 1
WILL: 2

Skills: Neophyte, Basic Tarot Reading *(Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn) (Parapsychology and The Cunning Folk later on)*
Inventory: Occult Manuscript 



Bio

My name is Milton Ramsay. Sullen enough, at the ripe age of 23. My past was odd, I was a lonely child; we moved often, so no friends were kept for long. Adapting to the quiet and loneliness, I picked up hobbies in paranormal-esque activities; this ended up sticking with me my whole life. Experimenting with Ouija boards, seances late at night, and so on. I was teased for being the odd kiddo, though I didn't care. Still keeping up with a mystic life style, whether i be alone, or with others interested in such a thing.
Born in Copenhagen, I lived there until age 5. Family relocated to Le Havre France, only living there for 1 year. Then off to Cardiff, Wales; living there for 2 years, then moving throughout  UK  every 2/3 years until I was 18, the family then moved to Witney, where I moved out of there, to Oxfordshire at age 20. I now am here, alone (at least for now) studying more into the paranormal, scientific and psychologic aspects of life.

----------


## Mancon

*Mystic*_Be they paranormal investigator, researcher, wastrel with inexpicable powers or else just plain mad dreamer, such people exist with relationships intimate to the worlds beyond, below and above. Unsettling people socially for the most part, those with the right social breeding may find themselves within the company of the more extroverted sets._

HEALTH: 25
DEX: 1
PER: 3
INT: 3
STR: 1
WILL: 2

*Skills:*Parapsychology
*Inventory:* Occult Manuscript



*Bio:* My name is Sam Wayne. I lived with my mom until I was 8 years old. I remember her talking every minute of every day. I don't remember a moment when she wasn't talking.One day I told her to shut her trap and quiet down. She kicked me out of the house. I met a couple who brought me in who studied Parapsychology. I became extremely interested in it. I am now 24 and am practicing it on my own. I am also gay and single.  :wink2:

----------


## NoDaniel

*The Future Rocketeer*

_A man from Mars, the distant future, the long-ago past, or perhaps a secret rocket-man from some shady government program here on Earth. Whatever his story, this man seems out of place in the current decade of the 30s, but nonetheless finds fellowship among the wealthy layabouts and their crime-busting hobbies._


*HEALTH:* 30
*DEX:* 1
*PER:* 1
*INT:* 2
*STR:* 2
*WILL:* 1

*Skills:* Mechanically Minded
*Inventory:* Ray Gun, Robot Companion

*Bio*
My name is Stellan, in the future there are no last names. There is a tattoo on my hand that has all my memories or knowledge of the known universe. I am from the year 3038 born in 3020. The Solar System known today was destroyed by the sun's death. Scientists predicted the sun's death in the year 3023, and quickly developed a space program to fly humans to the planet Gliese 581g, also known as Earth 2.0. By 3030 my mother and I had escaped Earth and were "reborn" on Earth 2.0. I've always wanted to be an astronaut all my life, when I turned 18 I became a part of the new NASA Space Program. I was basically the "monkey". NASA didn't need astronauts, they needed test subjects. You see, by 3000 we could travel by the Speed of Light and a stable rate. However, no one had used it.They sent me far into the Universe on a distant planet. NASA knew I wouldn't come back. It was a one way mission I didn't know about. I crash landed in some sort of desert. I discovered I had landed on Earth, somewhere in the past. As I landed, I created some sort of hole, I jumped through taking me back even further in time, the 1930s....

----------


## TheModernNinja

*The Cape*
A pulp vigilante, perhaps caped or trench-coated, who indulges in fisticuffs with wrong-doers on a nightly basis. Your identity as an affluent child of the 30s may not be connected to your masked doings, but you can still rub shoulders with the members of the Society of Crime-Busters with ease.

*HEALTH*: 30
*DEX*: 3
*PER*: 2
*INT*: 2
*STR*: 2
*WILL*: 3

*Skills*: Roof-Top Traveller (can scale walls, climbing more easily, and are able to jump from roof to roof)

*Inventory*:  Grapple-Hook (a hook on a rope) ; ; Smoke Bomb (3)

*Name*: ??

*Bio*: No one knows his true identity. He is often described as a deadly shadow. Rumors say he is a half cat half human and wears a cape of darkness.

----------


## Caliban

*Name:* Hirokoshi Tojo
*Age:* 38

*Secret Agent*

A tidy gentleman of Asian origins. Probably works for the Japanese government. Probably inscrutable.

HEALTH: 30
DEX: 2
PER: 3
INT: 1
STR: 3
WILL: 3

*Skills:* Poison Know-How (having faced countless toxins in countless attempts on your person, you have a taste for most poisons and are well-suited to detecting and treating such things)

*Inventory:* Zippo Lighter (more reliable than regular matches), Revolver (6/12)

----------

